# Mikrofon zu leise in der Lets Play Aufnahme was tun :-S ??



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (31. März 2014)

Hallo Leute hoffe das ist hier das richtige Unterforum für mein Problem.

zur Zeit nehme ich mit nem Kumpel immer wieder bisschen was auf hauptsächlich in dayz.

So nun habe ich das ganze erst mit shadow play gemacht von nvidia bloß das Problem ist, das meine eigene stimme viel zu leise ist  die von meinem Freund ist gut verständlich.

Gestern hatte ich Fraps geladen und da ist es das gleiche. Nun ist die Frage wie bekomme ich meine eigene Stimme lauter !?

hab schon überlegt die mikrofonverstärkung zu erhöhen nur dann verzerrt meine eigene stimme doch so doll oder ?

Bearbeiten und rendern tu ich das ganze mit Camtasia Studio 8. Soundkarte ist nicht vorhanden. Hab den asus realtek hd audio Treiber.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Jeanboy (31. März 2014)

Welches Mikrofon?

Du wirst eig. nicht an der Mikrofonverstärkung herumkommen...


----------



## Lexx (31. März 2014)

Wie wärs mit BRÜLLEN bzw. laut, deutlich UND gleichmäßig
sprechen.. ? (Gibt auch Kurse und Seminare dafür.)

Nicht so ein Hintergrund-Genuschel wie in der Masse an
LePs..


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (31. März 2014)

das mikrofon vom headset  (sennheiser pc 360game )

@ lexx  die ganze zeit ins mikro schreien will ich auch nicht unbedingt ich spreche schon laut und deutlich


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2014)

Machs so :
Mit DXTory / FRAPS / ShadowPlay Aufnehmen ( Dein Gameplaysound / Deine Kollegen etc. )
Mit Audiacity dich aufnehmen! Da kannst du das Gameplay leicht leiser machen und dich bisschen Lauter. 

Damit hast du viel mehr Spaß , musst halt nur Syncen. Also bei CoD dann 3,2,1 runtersagen und das dann in der Aufnahme vergleichen das es nicht unsycron ist 


Greetzz


----------



## TFek (31. März 2014)

Von der technischen Seite aus gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten, welche natürlich auch kombiniert werden können.

1. Mikrofonverstärkung verwenden und testen ob es bereits ausreicht und du damit leben kannst. (kostenlos!)
2. Neues (besseres!) Mikrofon besorgen.
3. Neue (bessere!) Soundkarte verwenden.

Zu 2. und 3. sei gesagt, dass dir das beste Mikrofon nichts nützt, wenn die Soundkarte dafür unterdimensioniert ist.
Andersherum natürlich genauso.
Mein ModMic zum Beispiel klingt am OnBoard Sound nur unwesentlich besser als irgendein Headsetmikrofon.
Erst an einer guten Soundkarte merkt man was es wirklich drauf hat.

Edit: Oder wie bereits von SpotlightXFX erwähnt mit Audacity nachbearbeiten, geht natürlich auch.


----------



## shadie (31. März 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Machs so :
> Mit DXTory / FRAPS / ShadowPlay Aufnehmen ( Dein Gameplaysound / Deine Kollegen etc. )
> Mit Audiacity dich aufnehmen! Da kannst du das Gameplay leicht leiser machen und dich bisschen Lauter.
> 
> ...


 
Solution hier in unserem Forum ? :-O  Spaß bei Seite.

Die Anleitung ist genau richtig, bei vielen gibt es mit Shadowplay Probleme mit den Mikros.

Man sollte zudem IMMER die Stimme separat aufnehmen um Störgeräusche wie rauschen usw zu unterdrücken (hierzu siehe Youtube Audacity da gibt's super Videos!)

Dann kannst du das Grundrauschen vom Mikro auch entfernen was einfach ein MUSS ist.


----------



## Geldmann3 (31. März 2014)

Bei Dxtory ist es nicht nötig, die Stimmen seperat aufzunehmen. Es unterstützt die gleichzeitige Aufnahme mehrerer Audiospuren die sich nach der Aufnahme mit Avimux einfach mixen und auspegeln lassen. Das ersetzt natürlich kein ordentliches Mikrophon. Natürlich kann man eine einzelne Audiospur auch problemlos exportieren um nachzubearbeiten und anschließend wieder einzufügen. Dann kann man zwar mit Audacity bearbeiten, muss sich aber später nicht mehr um die Synchronisation kümmern.

Wenn du kein Geld für ein ordentliches Mikrofon+Soundkarte hast, würde ich dir ein Micro mit integrierter Soundlösung über USB wie dieses empfehlen.


----------

